# Explain This One



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

What market?


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

UberWreck


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow desperate are we?


----------



## Andy1234 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hell at today's rates the pax should not expect anything newer than 2000. Besides having a late model car is no guarantee of a quality or nice looking ride. I have a 1998 model vehicle which is a lot more comfortable and aesthetically pleasing than my current eligible Uber vehicle. Oh well I suppose a lot of my pax don't even deserve to ride in my nice vehicle for 80 cents a mile!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*And it's now plainly apparent that Uber is having major issues with Driver retention, & on-boarding New Drivers to replace those that have stopped Driving since the latest Rate Cuts!*

Here's a confirmation email:










@AintWorthIt please ask @uberpeople.net @UPModerator to move this thread to Vehicles Sub Forum.
Thanx!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *And it's now plainly apparent that Uber is having major issues with Driver retention, & on-boarding New Drivers to replace those that have stopped Driving since the latest Rate Cuts!*
> 
> Here's a confirmation email:
> 
> ...


To be legal in houston the car can't be more than 7 or 8 years old ( forget which). That's the city's requirement. I'm really hoping with that we will lose a lot of drivers who don't want to spend the $200 or do and the time to be legal and it will make it more difficult to replace them. The Houston guarantees are only certain times and they have made it hard to qualify by upping the trip requirements. I worked today 12 - 3AM and got 5 rides. Needed 6 for guarantee. A few weeks ago it was hard to avoid pings. Now it's hard to get enough rides in.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

They increase new drivers sign up bonus from 
$100 to $200 here in LA.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Sorry fell asleep last night. this came from the uber drivers group on Facebook, I believe it was in San fran. @UPModerator if this needs to be moved no problem.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Sounds like they (Uber) is sacrificing Quality for Quantity.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

"Uber.... Better than a taxi, despite being twice as old."


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

The race to the bottom..... In a 2000 Honda civic four door!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *And it's now plainly apparent that Uber is having major issues with Driver retention, & on-boarding New Drivers to replace those that have stopped Driving since the latest Rate Cuts!*
> 
> Here's a confirmation email:
> 
> ...


_@chi1cabby ,whats wrong with talking about this right here? Why does every topic have to be moved to a sub forum?_


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> The race to the bottom..... In a 2000 Honda civic four door!


Well, at least their vehicle requirements are now matching their rates. Only a car that is close to being worthless is worth driving at these rates.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

I was thinking by reading the O.P Uber Message. Perhaps Uber thinks the "Partner" has a 2000 year car stashed in their garage. Collecting, Dust hasn't been started in a year. Tires getting Bald Spots. Why not resurrect the old duster sitting in the garage. As long as there is no dents in it. Perhaps your out of work neighbor has heard you talk about what a great company Uber is..you suggest...you can now drive for Uber too !. Aah and everyone is happy and dandy. There goes your neighbor of to drive with Uber.

Maybe that's what they (Uber) are banking on.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Correct categorization of thread makes it easier to find & refer them in future.
> This thread was originally listed under "Stories". @uberpeople.net moved the thread after I requested that it be moved to "Vehicles".
> And categorizing or moving a thread does not impact how a thread progresses on the forum.


Thanks, but I don't understand what this has to do with my post.

Correct quoting in a response makes it easier for a reader to understand the conversation.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@UberHammer I made a mistake!
I'd meant to quote/reply to @SDUberdriver 


SDUberdriver said:


> _@chi1cabby ,whats wrong with talking about this right here? Why does every topic have to be moved to a sub forum?_


Correct categorization of thread makes it easier to find & refer them in future.
This thread was originally listed under "Stories". @uberpeople.net moved the thread after I requested that it be moved to "Vehicles".
And categorizing or moving a thread does not impact how a thread progresses on the forum.

Edit: I very often link topical forum thread in my tweets to reporters, and others, in an attempt to inform their understanding of Uber related issues.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @UberHammer I made a mistake!
> I'd meant to quote/reply to @SDUberdriver
> 
> Correct categorization of thread makes it easier to find & refer them in future.
> ...


If any of your media contacts are interested in publishing the editorial I posted here yesterday, they have my permission: https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-uber-is-doomed-to-fail.14265/


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Just_in said:


> I was thinking by reading the O.P Uber Message. Perhaps Uber thinks the "Partner" has a 2000 year car stashed in their garage. Collecting, Dust hasn't been started in a year. Tires getting Bald Spots. Why not resurrect the old duster sitting in the garage. As long as there is no dents in it. Perhaps your out of work neighbor has heard you talk about what a great company Uber is..you suggest...you can now drive for Uber too !. Aah and everyone is happy and dandy. There goes your neighbor of to drive with Uber.
> 
> Maybe that's what they (Uber) are banking on.


It is waay more efficient to park your 2015 Camry and buy a $1500 beater from the dark ages (2001) for X. Within a month it will be paid for and your only expense will be maintenance cost.
Hell you can even have a mechanic on retainer to tune it up once or twice a month. Or you can just have a junk car dealer on speed dial and trade in your beater for another beater every 8 weeks


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

In my opinion this is in a complete agreement with current Uber rates.

Just drive a 2-3 grand worth of car and make profit.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

How low standards have dropped.  Taxi's here in Toronto need to be 2012 or newer from what I have seen. Hope Uber does not bring this here. Or Taxi will become the luxury option. And that's scary.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Is Lyft still 2000 or newer?

New Uber slogan:

UberHoopty, what else should .75/mile get you?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Is Lyft still 2000 or newer?
> 
> New Uber slogan:
> 
> UberHoopty, what else should .75/mile get you?


lyft is 2003; 12 years


----------

